# Learning From Plant Samples.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some general trends from over 400,000 plant samples by WinField.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/what-they-learned-from-92775-plant-samples-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, great link. Plant nutrition is very important. I'm constantly tissue testing and the yields pay back the testing many times over.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

The corn silage being deficient in Phosphorous raises a question in my mind. I would usually associate corn silage and manure application going together. And living and farming in Maryland the State is always telling us that we are over applying nutrients to our crops, especially Phosphorus. I would interested in the soil test that correspond with the low tissue samples. Maybe something is out of balance and not allowing the plant to take up Phosphorus. There is a lot to learn about soil science.


----------

